# Snow flake Eel



## bhone20 (May 4, 2008)

My buddy called me today and told me he bought an eel.I asked him what is he feeding it? He said they told him to feed it just feeders.Is this good enough? Because I am thinking that since they dont eat GOLDFISH in the wild,and they are not nutritious, what are any supplaments he can feed it.


Thank you.



-----Brian


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

wat kind of eel are we talking here there is no freshwater eel that i kno of called a snowflake eel...as for feeding get him off feeders not nutricious at all and and if it is of the spiny eel family they will take almost any food you give them...get the eel started on bloodworms then vary the diet every now and then by feeding pellets or market shrimp most foods will do tho


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Snowflakes are a saltwater fish, so I'm going to move this thread to the saltwater section to see if anyone there knows more about them.


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

yeh i was kind of thinking thats wat he was talking about maybe just got it messed up


----------

